# Horlicks cheese factory, Ilminster, Somerset - Update Feb 11



## Saz123 (Feb 20, 2011)

As you may already know, the main factory has been pretty much demolished for a while now after being closed down in October 2001. Unfortunetly foreign imports became too much competition for the west country cheese factory and as a result around 150 jobs were loss. My dad told me how the Horlicks factory produced cheese in a very unique way as they would breed the special dairy cows in the fields right next to the factory, the milk from those cows would then go straight to making the cheese almost immediately. Anyway, i was out on my bike today and passed by where the Horlicks factory use to be and then a few metres to the right i noticed a huge building that had been very well hidden behind a tall hedge. There was also 3 or 4 well boarded houses which must have had some connection with the Horlicks factory back in its hayday. I am not sure who may have lived in these houses other than factory workers (although they seem too big?) or 24hr on site security staff (again, wouldn't there just be one house for security?). A previous application for industrial buildings and residential development on the site was withdrawn in 2005, but the new scheme has withdrawn the housing aspect of the proposals and instead replace the site with a mixed use of employment buildings, as well as new vehicle access roads and extensive landscaping. Thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## tonyque2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Often pass this place on my way to my sons and wondered what used to occupy this vast site. Thanks for solving the mystery! The houses look well locked down and in a poor state with holes in the roofs. There is also an older property on the opposite side of the road which is also boarded up but not sure if this was also part of the Horlicks cheese factory. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ultimatedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Looked around a couple weeks back. Saw some deer at the back of the warehouse


----------



## Saz123 (Mar 26, 2011)

ultimatedan said:


> Looked around a couple weeks back. Saw some deer at the back of the warehouse



oh yeah! i've seen deer around the site before, it's the perfect spot for them :]


----------

